# Mit welchem Proggie mache ich folgendes...



## LostPixel (22. September 2004)

...am besten. Auftrag ist weiße Kugeln auf Menschen, anstelle des Kopfes, zu retouchieren.
Dies muss möglichst perfekt aussehen, sowohl von der Farbwirkung als auch vom LIchtfall ins Bild passen. Glaubt ihr das dies alleine mit Photoshop zu lösen ist?
Bitte um eine professionelle Lösung, da ich sonst den Job an eine andere Agentur abgeben müsste. Bitte um Antworten. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. September 2004)

Hi,

theoretisch ist das m.E. möglich - es kommt darauf an, wie gut Du in Photoshop beim Retouchieren bist bzw. solche Kugeln hinbekommst. Auch die Vorlage (z.B. der Hintergrund) spielt eine Rolle.

Hier ein durchaus _nicht_ perfekter Versuch, den ich eben angestellt habe:

große Teiles des Gesichtes mit dem Reperaturstempel überschrieben
eine einfache Kugel mit dem Ellipsenwerkzeug und einigen Ebeneneffekten erstellt
den Schatten unter dem Kinn mit dem Reperaturstempel und dem Nachbelicher an die Kugelform angepasst und den Hals desaturiert
den Rest des Gesichtes mit dem Wischfinger auf die Kugelform ausgedehnt und ebenfalls etwas desaturiert
die Kugel mit "Aufhellen" verknüpft und einige Störungen hinzugefügt.
das ist natürlich nicht perfekt, wenn man aber z.B. ein Foto einer Kugel als Vorlage nimmt ( Lichteinfall beachten) und sich 3 Stunden statt 10 Minuten Zeit gibt, kann man sicher nette Resultate erzielen.

Gruß


----------



## LostPixel (22. September 2004)

Hab das in 5min gemacht bin aber absolut nicht zufrieden. Den LIchtfall und Farbanpassung muss ich ja nach Auge machen. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit das irgendwie auto. zu machen? Wie hole ich da noch mehr raus? Das es real aussieht?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. September 2004)

Hi,

na ja, Dein Ergebnis gefällt mir eigentlich schon recht gut.. Vielleicht noch etwas mehr mit Tiefenunschärfe arbeiten (Objekte, die im Hintergrund nicht fokussiert sind, ein wenig blurren) und die Kugel (die ja im Original ein viel kleineres Objekt als ein Kopf ist) in hoher Auflösung importieren und stark verkleinern.

Zudem könnte die Kugel m.E. etwas mehr Kontrast in der Schattierung vertragen... aber das sind wie gesagt subjektive Eindrücke und ich bezweifle, dass Du dafür eine probable Automation finden wirst. Die verschiedenen Vorlagen unterscheiden sich dazu zu sehr. 

Tipp: im PS-Forum gabs letztens einen Thread zum Anpassen der Farbtemperatur verschiedener Bilder - CS hat anscheinend sogar eine eigene Funktion dafür. Damit könntest Du der Kugel zumindest farblich einen ähnlichen Eindruck wie dem Rest der Vorlage verpassen.

Gruß

P.S.: wenn Du dafür 5 Minuten gebrauchst hast, wirst Du in 2 Stunden sicher ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen


----------



## LostPixel (22. September 2004)

Die Schattierungen hab ich mal bläulicher gemacht...mmm...leider hab ich CS hier auf dem Mac nicht zur verfügung.

Naja mal schauen was ich in 3 Stunden hinbekomme 
PS: Mit 3dsmax ne neue Kugel modeln ist auch nicht besser oder?


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. September 2004)

Kommt darauf an aus was für einem material die Kugel den sein sollte. In Max wage ich mal zu behaupten das du den Lichteinfall und wie sich dies auf die Kugel auswirkt sehr gut kontrollieren kannst. In Max hast du viele Beleuchtungsmethoden.


----------

